# Maintenance is paramount. (New Beetle Edition)



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Traded my Harley for a beetle for the fiance. The general agreement is that she buys the parts and I put them on. Technically this is her build thread that is highly influenced by myself. 

The day I got it 








2003 2.0 

These will be going on soon 
















Staggered 3SDMs!










Happening soon: 
Coilovers (Most likely ultimos so we can save up for air) 
Turbo bumpers (She loves them. I could do without them) 

More distant plans: 
New color (Her choice) 
Shaved bay (My choice) 

My car:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

.Ant said:


> Traded my Harley for a beetle for the fiance. The general agreement is that she buys the parts and I put them on. Technically this is her build thread that is highly influenced by myself.
> 
> The day I got it
> 
> ...


 Very cool. Is she looking more for looks than anything? Is there any chance you could get her to help you with the maintenence/modifying? She'll discover she appreciates the car/work more if she does.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

She's always with me and giving me a helping hand when it comes to the car. She was the her fathers "boy" so she isn't afraid of getting dirty. 

As for the car it will be all aesthetics. It's a 2.0 so it's not worth the money for performance. I'm secretly hoping to drop a 24v in it, but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

That would definitely be a fun mod. Tight fit though! Be sure you get a metal skid plate or the hybrid oil pan on that thing to make sure that motor is protected, especially if you're lowering it on those new wheels.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

VWBugman00 said:


> That would definitely be a fun mod. Tight fit though! Be sure you get a metal skid plate or the hybrid oil pan on that thing to make sure that motor is protected, especially if you're lowering it on those new wheels.


 I dont believe in skid plates. She'll eventually get motor mount spacers. She won't be crazy low either. She hated when I was static. 



And on that note, I bought her coils today. Those new Hard Parker coils. They are just rebranded FKs and I happen to know a guy who works there.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

.Ant said:


> I dont believe in skid plates. She'll eventually get motor mount spacers. She won't be crazy low either. She hated when I was static.
> 
> 
> 
> And on that note, I bought her coils today. Those new Hard Parker coils. They are just rebranded FKs and I happen to know a guy who works there.


 Well, I sincerely hope you don't learn the hard way. My skid plate has already saved me an oil pan at least 3 times. Let me know how those coils ride.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

VWBugman00 said:


> Well, I sincerely hope you don't learn the hard way. My skid plate has already saved me an oil pan at least 3 times. Let me know how those coils ride.


 Don't get me wrong, I've broken oil pans but I was at a height that would have drug a skid plate. I'm not a believer that skid plates are anymore than a bandaid. 

I'll probably make a review thread in the mk4 forum for the coils. I made the one for ultimos and it's a pretty successful thread.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Coils came in while I was at H20!









Tires are being mounted tomorrow morning.









Hoping to get my coilover install kit from ECS shortly so I can get this btch on the ground


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm in opcorn:


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you ever end up getting a deal on the coils?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep. Not sure how much of one though. I never checked their actual prices.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting so stoked. The tire shop had problems getting the tires on and they were grumpy when I picked them up. Happens every time I go there. I figured theyd have a new price for stretching tires by now. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna start pulling out the suspension and then having my fiancé finish it up with me over the weekend.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the wheels. Can't wait to see them on the Bug with the new suspension


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

VWBugman00 said:


> I like the wheels. Can't wait to see them on the Bug with the new suspension


I have one side done. I could have finished today, but Im waiting for her to get home friday so I can show her how to put the coils in.

And Friday I'll have a day old tattoo on my forearm, making her have to do the dirty work.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

.Ant said:


> And Friday I'll have a day old tattoo on my forearm, making her have to do the dirty work.


will you tattoo say "boobs booze bagged & boosted"? :laugh:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

carlhuebner said:


> will you tattoo say "boobs booze bagged & boosted"? :laugh:


Definitely not.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*










Coils need to be properly adjusted. May have to remove the helper springs because of the wheels fitment. They barely fit (without spacers). Not what I was expecting. Need to order some conical bolts.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

.Ant said:


> Coils need to be properly adjusted. May have to remove the helper springs because of the wheels fitment. They barely fit (without spacers). Not what I was expecting. Need to order some conical bolts.


Dayunmmm. Look at dat bitch!


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

That's looking pretty sick  Yeah thats the same coils that I have on my Beetle. You will need spacers. My stock wheels just barely fit, I'm talking like 2mm of space. Can't wait to see it stanced :laugh:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

It ended up not needing spacers. There's about 1/2 inch clearance from the strut and wheel. If I added spacers the poke would be too much. 

As for the rear, I may need a 3 or 5mm spacer just to get it to match the front. 

I didn't think fitting 8.5s and 9.5s would be so different than mk4s.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking nice though. Those wheels look huge in there, they're 18's right?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

VWBugman00 said:


> Looking nice though. Those wheels look huge in there, they're 18's right?


Yep 18's. 










Once the springs settle, I may go lower. Maybe not since winter is right around the corner.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

.Ant said:


> Yep 18's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





and i sure hope that front plate is only on because there were already holes in the bumper...


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

carlhuebner said:


> and i sure hope that front plate is only on because there were already holes in the bumper...


I certainly did not put the plate holder there.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:heart::heart:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Zach! said:


> :heart::heart:


:wave:

The bump reminded me to update my progress.










New headlights. (only on in the picture) I wish I could have found glass lenses. :thumbdown:


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate those wheels ...:banghead: 
...n because they're not on my car. :laugh:


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

redmk2bunny said:


> I hate those wheels ...:banghead:
> ...n because they're not on my car. :laugh:


this.

btw I'm stalking this thread. Not many people are doing beetle builds anymore.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

redmk2bunny said:


> I hate those wheels ...:banghead:
> ...n because they're not on my car. :laugh:






OhRandi said:


> this.
> 
> btw I'm stalking this thread. Not many people are doing beetle builds anymore.


Yeah, this forum is dead. I'm used to the mk4 forum and it's night and day.


OP, fiance ordered new emblems. Received these in the mail and I nearly panicked.









Realized it had a blue film on it. :thumbup:










In the next couple weeks, we will be slamming it for the last show of the year. I'm excited.









Then winter mode.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Derp


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

redmk2bunny said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> I did the same one on my Beetle. They kinda look similar... :rolleyes:[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## zippome (Apr 22, 2010)

yess :thumbup:



I have a set of seats laying around for you if you need them by any chance.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

zippome said:


> yess :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of seats laying around for you if you need them by any chance.


Texting you now.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

helloo


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

The only other bumper I know about for Beetles would be the RSi bumpers... I beleive they are the same as the Beetle cup bumpers.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

redmk2bunny said:


> The only other bumper I know about for Beetles would be the RSi bumpers... I beleive they are the same as the Beetle cup bumpers.


Thanks, they look like they are the same. Dont really like the rear though, but I like the front.

I want to start swapping euro parts into the car. I was thinking about talking to Orchid Euro about getting me a Beetle bumper with a euro tub. Not really necessary though.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

get your fiance to trade me headrests :laugh:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

She doesn't have the typical beetle headrest and the seats are tan.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you considered fog lights on the front? I believe ECS still has the S rear bumpers.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

redmk2bunny said:


> Have you considered fog lights on the front? I believe ECS still has the S rear bumpers.


I actually like the clean look of no fogs. 

I'll have to check out that bumper though.


----------



## boots of fruit (Oct 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

boots of fruit said:


> :wave:


Hello. Don't see you on here much.


----------



## boots of fruit (Oct 2, 2009)

.Ant said:


> Hello. Don't see you on here much.


Yeah man, I gotta get on the tex more often. Maybe I'll make a thread for my gf's beetle here so there will be 2 good threads in this section haha


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

boots of fruit said:


> Yeah man, I gotta get on the tex more often. Maybe I'll make a thread for my gf's beetle here so there will be 2 good threads in this section haha


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Needs more euro bumpers :heart:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright I have some updates and no pictures. 

Redoing the seats with custom leather. Black leather with gray stitching. We are gathering up parts to also make the seats heated since they will be taken apart anyway. We have everything but the wiring and heating elements. 
Beetle monster mats
TT pedal set
Beetle headrests. I don't know why the car didn't have them.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

.Ant said:


> :laugh: they do!
> 
> How common are euro bumpers for beetles? I'd like to do that eventually.


 What is this euro bumper you speak of ??


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

2003NBTurboS said:


> What is this euro bumper you speak of ??


 Just a beetle bumper with a European licensee plate tub. Like my GTI. 












Anywho, have a small update. 

We started redoing the seat today. Quality of the new covers are phenomenal. I'd say they are better than OEM.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

They look really really comfortable lol 


Any pics of said beetle in it's current state, or are there not very many noticeable changes yet?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

you do those seats yourself?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

CPW12 said:


> They look really really comfortable lol
> 
> 
> Any pics of said beetle in it's current state, or are there not very many noticeable changes yet?


 It's current state is winter mode. I have one decent picture earlier in the thread though. 

As for the seats, they should be much more comfortable. They have more padding than the OEM covers. 



RichieMK4Rich said:


> you do those seats yourself?


 With Melissa's help I got it done. It's definitely helped to have another set of hands.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

.Ant said:


> With Melissa's help I got it done. It's definitely helped to have another set of hands.


 where did you get the material? that looks legit too


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Those seats. I like :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> where did you get the material? that looks legit too


 Leatherseats.com They are custom made for the car. The shop calls and verifies what you want and makes sure everyone is on the same note. They even answer the phone on Sundays to answer stupid questions. Real nice shop. I don't know what she paid but they are like $800+. 



carlhuebner said:


> Those seats. I like :thumbup:


 Just wait till they are done. Hopefully I'll get the heat elements before the winter is over so she actually can use them.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

.Ant said:


> Leatherseats.com They are custom made for the car. The shop calls and verifies what you want and makes sure everyone is on the same note. They even answer the phone on Sundays to answer stupid questions. Real nice shop. I don't know what she paid but they are like $800+..


Hmmm


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Worked on the beetle all day. Reupholstered the passenger seat and did pretty much all the wiring. I forgot to pick up some ring wire ends, so nothing is powered.










I'm considering taking advantage of my GTI being down and throwing in my seats so my fiance can reupholster the driver seat.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

We finished up the seats today. I'm glad it is over with. We still have to get the headrests done. They have to go to a shop.









Also threw in the TT pedals. Need to get the matching dead pedal.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Received some parts from Germany today and pretty bummed. 











Computer picture is what I ordered.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*










Fuel pump went. Called German Auto Parts on Monday and they got the pump to me today. Car runs again. Fiance is happy.


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Bump bump bump im so bored and found this ant...what ever happend with this thing 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

LOVE this. Keep it up. I use your thread title all the time "Maintenance is paramount". Subscribed :heart:


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> LOVE this. Keep it up. I use your thread title all the time "Maintenance is paramount". Subscribed


Hahahaha youll have to message him for an update on this 1, pretty sure its his dirty lill secret 😈

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------

